# Smell Like A DOG



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Is it just me, or do you agree that most breeds have a "doggie" smell to them? :w00t:

I don't think that Maltese or most other long coated breds like Shih Tzus, Lhasas, Tibetian Terriers have a "doggie" odor, but I do find that most other breds -- even toys breeds like Chihuahuas, Papillons, etc. do have a distinct smell that is "doggie". 

I think it's because the long coated breds have "hair" and the short coated breds have "fur".

Even though I might like to own a different breed, I don't think I could put up with the doggie smell or the shedding.

Maybe that's why Maltese are sooooooooooooooooo perfect!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree!! Maltese are just perfect!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree to the maltese  I am blessed with TWO <3 I love their silky non shedding hair.

nevertheless, I would also looooooove to experience being owned by few other breeds in my life ^_^ I just love them all <3 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yorkies have an odor when it's near bath day. I've noticed Cosy does sometimes. Sorry. It's true!
I cannot tell a lie about it! Don't forget the Frito toes
too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Yorkies have an odor when it's near bath day. I've noticed Cosy does sometimes. Sorry. It's true!
> I cannot tell a lie about it! Don't forget the Frito toes
> too!


 
:thumbsupivit my daughters yorkie has a odor one day after a bath, he smells musky.
Matilda and B&B can go a week and then they start to get a odor.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

in all honestly, I don't notice the oder-ness in my two :blink: when they go to the garden frequently, by the end of the week, yes, you can tell that they need a bath, but not the typical oder-ness that my friend's husky tells me about in Silver (the husky who I spend some time with every now and then with my friend - boy, can I notice the oder-ness)...YET, I still LOVE her:wub: here she is the very first time I met her in 2009 (i gotta take some recent photos of her the next time I spend a long time with her and my friend)









now to compare my two malts with Silver, whatever smell that can come from them *from spending frequent time in the garden* isn't even close or frequent to when noticing it in Silver. Besides, they get their baths weekly, so we have no smell problem. Loving the maltese breed. Nevertheless, I still see myself being owned by other breeds  can't help it but LOVE them :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've never noticed a smell on my three malts....Tink, yes - on bath day...his hair even looks greasy or something on bath day.

Today was bath day, so everyone is smelling fresh and clean right now :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey doesn't have the doggie smell most of the time either...I give him a bath every two weeks and closer to bath day, he gets a little "scent" haha but mostly he smells just fine  He's a poodle mix.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I cannot stand ''dog smell." Some stink really bad whether they are bathed or not. It makes me nauseous. Maltese are not like that. Mine have never smelled bad and certainly have never smelled like a stinky dog. The Maltese is indeed perfect:wub: I have never been much of a dog person.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I had a Lhasa before Alex and my daughter had a Shi tzu. Both of them have that doggy smell. My Lhasa even had a worse smell because of his allergies. Alex does not smell at all.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree that ALL FURBUTTS and HUMANS too will "smell" when they need a bath. But, I'm talking about the "doggie smell" that goes along with other breeds -- even if they've just been bathed. (Brit -- you're right about the Frito Toes. LOL)

P.S. -- Bailey -- I meant to include poodles in my "doesn't smell" list.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Yorkies have an odor when it's near bath day. I've noticed Cosy does sometimes. Sorry. It's true!
> I cannot tell a lie about it! Don't forget the Frito toes
> too!


uhhhh....what are Frito toes???


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

On this subject, I think I offended my SIL when I said...whoa you dog needs a bath...come to find out it had been at least a few months since the boy's last bath and he is outdoors ALL DAY...he is a big dog and has only had 2 baths...

Not sure if that was it but I could smell him yards away and i didn't want my pups to come home smelling like a 'doggie'...

I may be weird but i not only think my pups don't smell, but I actually like the specific smell of their licks on my face...they each have their own perfumeriaroma that I have come to know and love...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine do not smell but sometimes when they are out, there is a different smell and it clears up once they get in....Not the doggy smell we associate with other dogs!:w00t: Thank Goodness~~~~


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I like this post.
I thought about starting one similar, so I was wondering if any one loved the smell of their own dog??? I do.
Like a baby, each child has his/her own smell that only a mother can detect and love.
I have a Lhasa and Maltese, my Lhasa will smell when she is really dirty or between baths and I know it comes mostly from her ears which that breed is prone to ear infections with anyway. 
My Maltese has a smell behind her ears when she is way past bath time 
(which is a lot..bad me :blush.
Other wise I think she has the MOST beautiful delicate smell which really is just her, not a smell:wub:. I actually try and smell her fur as I love on her.
My dtrs chi smells like a dog all the time ( i've only bathed her once so I forget if she smelled after wards.)
I once had a collie. Very beautiful, smart and sweet. I am sure she smelled but it was not a stinky dog smell.
I do know what everyone means,... some of my friends dogs have "that " smell :smstarz: but I know it's a smell only a owner can love. 
So I wash up asap.B)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

starry said:


> I like this post.
> I thought about starting one similar, so I was wondering if any one loved the smell of their own dog??? I do.
> Like a baby, each child has his/her own smell that only a mother can detect and love.
> I have a Lhasa and Maltese, my Lhasa will smell when she is really dirty or between baths and I know it comes mostly from her ears which that breed is prone to ear infections with anyway.
> ...


 Oh my gosh I thought I was the only one that likes the smell of their dogs,it's more like a light scent than a smell,like with babies. You wouldn't be able to bottle it and sel it,it's not Chanel #5,but it's comforting..... Our cocker has more of that scent than the Malts,they have almost no scent at all,since I don't let them go long bewteen baths since their fur gets dry. Amber ,our cocker,all of our cockers had that scent,we called it "the musties",their own little scent only a mother or father could love. But when the musties get strong,it's a stink and it's bath time. We joke,after her bath,we can't wait until a couple days until she gets her special musties back...

Ok ,it's official,we're sick!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, maybe I'm just nuts, but I actually LIKE that doggy smell. Most of the time Micky has no smell, except when grandma squirts her perfume on him and he smells like an old lady! :blink:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My malt has absolutely NO doggie smell. She smells good all the time. I think it is because they have hair not fur. My friend has a chiuhaua and I can smell her dog as soon as I enter her house.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Michelle,
I'm glad you agree. I knew I couldn't be the only one!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think Maltese have an odor, but I've noticed it on other breeds for sure, even Shih-Tzus. Then again, most people don't bathe their dogs weekly so that may play a huge part in it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler doesn't smell doggy at all and I just love to bury my nose in his hair after his bath. He must think I'm out of my mind because I chase him saying, "Let me smell you.":w00t: But he deals with it.:wub: I have set foot in my elevator (our apt building has tons of dogs) and some of the wreak. Yes, wreak.:yucky: For some I think it's their coats, others it's their breath.:blink: I do find it's more so with the big, short hair dogs but come to think of it, I'm not sure. Maybe it's the individual dog and also bathing, or lack thereof, more then the breed. Hmmmm.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it goes back to genetics and breeding lines. Our Maltese, Cody and our Shih Tzu, Josey have a sweet baby smell naturally. :wub2: They never smell stinky. (But, Josey does have frito feet, Cody doesn't.) Mandy, our Bichon/Maltese mix does have the doggy odor only right AFTER a bath, when she's still wet.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well, my daughter has three shi thzus (aka, the goon squad) and they definately have that doggie smell. Bogie doesn't. The longest he has gone without a bath is 2 weeks and even then, he doesn't smell bad.

We used to have a mini American Eskimo and she had frito toes. I'm sure it's because that is where our sweet doggies sweat, but I still liked smelling them... Michelle, you aren't the only strange one, LOL!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

WHAT ARE FRITO TOES??:smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL! I think its doggy foot odor?!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> WHAT ARE FRITO TOES??:smpullhair::smpullhair:


What Causes “Frito Feet”?

I've been told that the dust/dirt bakes into the paw pads with their perspiration, and it then smells like a bag of fritos. Some people actually like the smell and some don't.

Sue, I can see it now....you're smelling Tyler's feet! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

HAHAHA! The things we are willing to admit to our SM friends! Nobody else would understand me the same, I'm sure.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love maltese .. dolce has never smelled bad even when he has lasted a long time he might get kind of greasy n scruffy but he has never stunk .. theres some dogs that ust smell like dog n as soon as u walk in the house u can smell them , not dolce . i understand u all because i smell dolce n i kiss his neck n he does not smell and after bath he smells soo good n hes soft n fluffy , love it ... 

i went to my friends house and she has a shi tzu and boy did he smell poor oreo everytime he passed by u can smell him alot ,i dont like that.


----------

